# Unplugged Performance gets another 1st place in CST Autocross.



## Mparsons911 (Apr 3, 2021)

Unplugged Performance takes another 1st place win in Autocross. Kyle O'Rourke My Autocross coach and co-driver took 1st place in the CST class at Cal Club Autocross in June. Here's Kyle O'Rourke
"Race Day Thoughts:
During the practice the day prior, Mike and I ran older smaller worn out tires but the car was still predictable after tweaking tire pressures a bit. On race day, we switched over to the larger and fresher Yokohamas. I had Mike run his 4 competition laps first before jumping in for my competition laps. Mike did awesome. We changed up the coaching the day prior and I had him focus on a few new tactics. He executed his runs well, dropped time consistently, and slotted himself into 3rd place! Once I jumped behind the wheel, it took me a lap to get reacquainted to the grip and remember how hard I could push the Tesla. On my second lap, I ran a 57.452 which pushed me straight into 1st place. On the third lap, I shaved off another couple tenths. At this point, Mike had already called victory and he forgot I had a 4th lap (while still strapped in, I had to holler at him to bleed the tires down before my last lap). On the 4th and final lap, I put my trust in the car and dropped another 4-tenths securing my lead by almost a full second. There was still some room for improvement but I was content. The course was fantastic and allowed me to take full advantage of the Tesla. The suspension worked great and especially for the high speed transitions. The car as a whole was super predictable and didn't require a lot of thinking to drive it well (which is all you can really ask of a race car).
Kyle"


----------

